# original Fire not charging, wiggly port



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an original Fire, bought in November 2011.  A couple of nights ago I went to plug it in to charge overnight as I do every night, and it would not charge.  The "port" (not sure of the actual name), the thing to plug it into on the Fire by the on/off switch, has been "wiggly" lately; that is, it's been loose and getting more loose over the past month or so.  But it's still always been able to connect and charge right away, no problem.  I tried the following:

1.  I tried a different charger (from my Droid smartphone, which I've used to charge the Fire in the past successfully) to charge the Fire, no success.
2.  I took the Fire charger (the original one that came with the Fire), and tested it to make sure it was working by using it to charge my Droid smartphone, and it worked, so I know the charger's not the problem.
3.  I did a hard shutdown and reboot of the Fire itself, then tried to charge it, no success.
4.  I tried to "wiggle" the charger while it was plugged into the Fire, right by the connection port, which has also worked in the past if it didn't connect right away.  Again, no success.

At which point, I began to panic.  LOL.  Now, the next day I plugged it in again to try desperately to charge it, and it worked.  But then it didn't work the day after that.  It's a 50/50 chance of it successfully connecting to charge, or not, nowadays.  And it seems to be getting worse.

What I'd like to figure out is, what are my choices?  What is my best move now; should I possibly try to contact Amazon?  I didn't buy the Fire from Amazon; I bought it at Best Buy.  Can I contact Amazon CS, and would they do anything or offer anything, does anyone know?  I think it's worth a shot, because I've experienced firsthand the simply amazing, unparalleled Amazon CS it's so famous for.  Which number should I call?  

Thanks to anyone and everyone in advance, who has some good advice for me!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

From the way you describe it, I would say that's definitely a hardware problem with the port on the Fire itself - and it's likely it'll just get worse. The best bet, as you say, is to call Kindle CS:-

This page on our FAQs will give you all the details

It's out of warranty now so I doubt they'll offer to replace the Fire and they don't repair these things as far as I know. The most likely thing they'll do is offer you a good deal on a replacement - possibly a refurbished one. Talk to them and see what they say.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Linda. . . .except I'm not as sure about the possibility of you being offered a discount.  They do pretty regularly do this for the eInk devices, but I haven't heard any reports where they've done it with the Fires.  Of course, they've not been out nearly as long either.  Still, it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

This happened recently to me, too. I was about 2 months out of warranty. They sent me a new one!! (well, probably refurbished) There was no begging needed. New one works great. As long as I send back my old one  within 30 days they will not charge me. I think they recognized there was a hardware problem and are standing behind their product. Gotta love the kindle people!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well that's good to hear, JeanThree!  

Hopefully klmom will get a similar result.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for all the replies and advice!  I'll contact Kindle CS asap


----------



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

KLMOM,

Hoping you are following this post you did long ago.  I was wondering what happened when you contacted customer service.

We are having the same problem with our first gen Fire as well.  

Thanks


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

That happened to my kindle fire and Amazon replaced it.  Thank God I was still under Warrienty.


----------

